

Hacking Amazon's Elastic Beanstalk with apache, S3 and NewRelic: AWS: PAAS - seclabor
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/04/05/elastic-beanstalk-cloudflare-newrelic-virtualhost-2-2/

======
linuxsec2
interesting.. will profit!

